# Still In My Mind...



## SpoopyTheChicki (May 9, 2017)

So, I had 6 chicks (5 now) and I just wanted to know if anyone could tell me what was wrong with her...

Symptoms:
She wouldn't walk or stand,
She was laying over on her side, 
Weak,
She wouldn't drink but she'd eat.

But she has been "gone" 5 days now and it's just killing me what happened to her... When she died she was gurgling and drooling, was that normal? 
This is my first time being a chicken owner so I don't know much things... 
But I got some advice from my mom and dad (because they owned chickens when they were younger) and they said I did nothing wrong so.. Can anyone please tell me the illness? 

Any other information you'd like, I'll try to give.

Thank you! ~SpoopyTheChicki


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome Spoopy. How old was your chick?


----------



## SpoopyTheChicki (May 9, 2017)

3-4 Weeks, I think. And thank you for the welcome.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like failure to thrive. I'm sorry for your loss. BTW: Your parents are correct, you did nothing wrong. These things happen on occasion.


----------



## SpoopyTheChicki (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for telling me this. I'm glad it wasn't my fault though I am a first time chicken owner and this forums are really helpful!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree with your parents and with Dawg. Sometimes it just isn't meant to be. You did nothing wrong. Sometimes it may be and unseen/unknown birth (hatch) defect. So you get some rest and raise your others chickies. Living and loss are all a part of having animals.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you lost a chick. It sounds like aspiration or aspiration pneumonia (fluid in the lungs) . I do not think you could have saved the chick. Sometimes, like Dawg says, they fail to thrive. 

I am very good at guilting myself about most deaths.


----------

